# Anyone familiar with the brand Kufo Seco?



## Old Noob (Dec 29, 2014)

I have accumulated quite a few award points with a vendor I deal with on a regular basis and their merchandise catalog has several DC units with the brand name Kufo Seco. Is this a reliable brand? I have never heard of it. I did a Google search and their web site has some pretty impressive looking stuff on it but I didn't really find any reviews.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Back when I was surfin Ebay incessantly for DC "parts"........kept seeing Kufo's.From my perspective(I love using Ebay as not only a research tool,but as a critical market analyses.....yada),they "appear" to hold their value.Which in the case of PP(price point) DC products it's saying,right much.

That was the "good"....the bad,if you want to even look at it this way would be.They appear to be rebadged....pick a flavor,DC.

That last point ain't necessarily,"bad".Meaning,if everybody drives an XYZ vehicle,chances are...parts won't be a problem.So if there are 10 manuf. all rebadging or making it to the same "pattern"......well,you decide?Good luck with your DC


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Kufo was aimed more at the commercial realm than the consumer level ....more like Minimax, Felder, Hammer, Rojek, etc. There may have been an associated between Kufo and one those brands, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Old Noob (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I decided to redeem my points for gift cards. Actually bought the HF DC on Friday with the coupon in Wood magazine. $159 didn't seem like a bad price and the unit appears to be pretty solid. I will say that the assembly instructions could have been better written and the threading for some of the bolts was suspect at best, but overall, I am pleased with it.


----------

